# What does ROM mean?



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have seen ROM listed after a champion's name. What does this mean? I have been looking at pedigrees and have seen this after a number of dogs names.
Just curious. Since someone posted the link for ACK pedigrees, I've been having fun looking at the number of champions some breeders have. Is this some type additional title the pup has earned?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

ok so I cheated ... how does REGISTER OF MERIT sound ... that's what I researched and found !!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yep it stands for 'register of merit' and dogs and bitches become eligible once they have a certain amount of 'champion' children. I don't know the number off hand but if you see that in a title, it means they have produced pups that go on to be champions.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The sire or dam needs 10 champion progeny to their credit to earn the title ROM (register of merit).


----------



## pristinemalt (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 26 2009, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768332


> The sire or dam needs 10 champion progeny to their credit to earn the title ROM (register of merit).[/B]


Correction to this is 5 champion progeny and you have to be a AMA member to apply for the ROM additional title. So there are many more dogs that qualify for ROM but you have to be an AMA member to apply for title.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is a lot of breeding! :smheat:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Pristinemalt @ Apr 27 2009, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768509


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 26 2009, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768332





> The sire or dam needs 10 champion progeny to their credit to earn the title ROM (register of merit).[/B]


Correction to this is 5 champion progeny and you have to be a AMA member to apply for the ROM additional title. So there are many more dogs that qualify for ROM but you have to be an AMA member to apply for title.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I thought it was five also - 10 champion maltese progeny for bitches is a lot! Not too hard with a breed that gives birth to many pups in a litter but a lot for maltese. Isn't there ROMX? Maybe that is where the ten champion progeny comes into play.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm thinking the dam needs 5 for ROM, and the sire needs 10.

ROMX would be over, somewhat, ie; 7 for dam, and 15 for sire. 

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 27 2009, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768519


> QUOTE (Pristinemalt @ Apr 27 2009, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768509





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 26 2009, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768332





> The sire or dam needs 10 champion progeny to their credit to earn the title ROM (register of merit).[/B]


Correction to this is 5 champion progeny and you have to be a AMA member to apply for the ROM additional title. So there are many more dogs that qualify for ROM but you have to be an AMA member to apply for title.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I thought it was five also - 10 champion maltese progeny for bitches is a lot! Not too hard with a breed that gives birth to many pups in a litter but a lot for maltese. Isn't there ROMX? Maybe that is where the ten champion progeny comes into play.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know Krystal's mom Fleur (Rhapsody Flirty Remark) is ROMX as was her dam Janie (Rhapsodys Calamity Jane). I do not know how many CH that requires. I do know that one litter of three...Fleur/Joker, all three became CH. So it is possible an entire litter can be CH.


----------



## pristinemalt (Aug 10, 2007)

3 for bitches and 5 for males for ROM titles. One best in show puppy will get the additional ROMX title


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 27 2009, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768519


> QUOTE (Pristinemalt @ Apr 27 2009, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768509





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 26 2009, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768332





> The sire or dam needs 10 champion progeny to their credit to earn the title ROM (register of merit).[/B]


Correction to this is 5 champion progeny and you have to be a AMA member to apply for the ROM additional title. So there are many more dogs that qualify for ROM but you have to be an AMA member to apply for title.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I thought it was five also - 10 champion maltese progeny for bitches is a lot! Not too hard with a breed that gives birth to many pups in a litter but a lot for maltese. Isn't there ROMX? Maybe that is where the ten champion progeny comes into play.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Really? I had just read 10. Maybe they changed it since that article? I thought it was 10 back some years ago too.


----------



## pristinemalt (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 27 2009, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768580


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 27 2009, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768519





> QUOTE (Pristinemalt @ Apr 27 2009, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768509





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 26 2009, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768332





> The sire or dam needs 10 champion progeny to their credit to earn the title ROM (register of merit).[/B]


Correction to this is 5 champion progeny and you have to be a AMA member to apply for the ROM additional title. So there are many more dogs that qualify for ROM but you have to be an AMA member to apply for title.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I thought it was five also - 10 champion maltese progeny for bitches is a lot! Not too hard with a breed that gives birth to many pups in a litter but a lot for maltese. Isn't there ROMX? Maybe that is where the ten champion progeny comes into play.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Really? I had just read 10. Maybe they changed it since that article? I thought it was 10 back some years ago too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No changes. Had always been the same for the Maltese breed. Not all show breeders apply for the title. Some do but I know many don't


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the replies. I am slowly learning about the different lines. I never would have guessed that the ROM and Romx had to do with the number of champions that are produced from a particular dog. Next I have to figure out what all of the initials are for obedience and agility. I've been going to some agility trials, and may even decide to try and complete someday.


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

ROMX is given to a Sire and Dam that have produced a BIS Or BISS (Best in Show or Best In Specialty Show)

Also in Maltese to be eligible for and ROM the Female needs to have produced 3 Champion offspring and the male needs to have produced 5 Champion offspring.

Other breeds have different requirements.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Apr 27 2009, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768687


> Thank you everyone for the replies. I am slowly learning about the different lines. I never would have guessed that the ROM and Romx had to do with the number of champions that are produced from a particular dog. Next I have to figure out what all of the initials are for obedience and agility. I've been going to some agility trials, and may even decide to try and complete someday.[/B]


Obedience titles you will most commonly see are:
CD - companion dog (novice level)
CDX - companion dog excellent (open level)
UD - utility dog (utility)
UDX - utility dog excellent
OTCH - obedience trial champion
You can go on akc.org and download the obedience regulations to see what each title entails. 

For AKC rally
RN - rally novice
RA - rally advanced
RE - rally excellent
RAE (like UDX for rally)

AKC agility
NA - novice agility
NAJ - novice agility jumpings
OA/OAJ - open titles
AX/AXJ - agility excellent
MX/MXJ - master agility excellent
MACH - master agility champion 

You will note some of these followed by numbers. It basically means they've done the requirements 2, 3, 4, etc. times over.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

So ROM is for female who produced 3 champions, not 5? And ROM is for males who produced 5 champions? And both male and female can have title ROM? I remember I asked Chrisman b/c Mia has 5 ROMs in her pedigree (including her grandfather) and he told me ROM means there are champion progeny but I forgot the exact number. Just want some clarification. Thanks!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

There are actually 3 ROM (Register of Merit) designations. One for the dam who produces "x" number of champions (it varies by breed); one is for sires who produce "x" number of champions and one is for breeders that produce "x" number of champions and yes, it is a designation that is from the parent club and not from the AKC itself. And yes, of course, you have to be a member of the parent club (AMA in case of the Maltese) to receive the designation.

BTW, you will never see "ROM" on a pedigree from AKC, but breeders do put it on the pedigrees that they produce.

So, for example, LynnLaine Lhasas is a Register of Merit breeder (of Lhasas only).

And, for example, Multiple BIS, BISS CH LynnLaine's The Gambler, ROM is a Register of Merit sire and CH LynnLaine's Game of Chance, ROM is a Register of Merit dam.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Apr 27 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768792


> There are actually 3 ROM (Register of Merit) designations. One for the dam who produces "x" number of champions (it varies by breed); one is for sires who produce "x" number of champions and one is for breeders that produce "x" number of champions and yes, it is a designation that is from the parent club and not from the AKC itself. And yes, of course, you have to be a member of the parent club (AMA in case of the Maltese) to receive the designation.
> 
> BTW, you will never see "ROM" on a pedigree from AKC, but breeders do put it on the pedigrees that they produce.
> 
> ...


Are those dogs you've bred? Just curious. I been flipping through some old Dog Fancy magazines and noticed CH LynnLaine's The Gambler in a couple of ads. He is/was gorgeous!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Apr 28 2009, 01:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768904


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Apr 27 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768792





> There are actually 3 ROM (Register of Merit) designations. One for the dam who produces "x" number of champions (it varies by breed); one is for sires who produce "x" number of champions and one is for breeders that produce "x" number of champions and yes, it is a designation that is from the parent club and not from the AKC itself. And yes, of course, you have to be a member of the parent club (AMA in case of the Maltese) to receive the designation.
> 
> BTW, you will never see "ROM" on a pedigree from AKC, but breeders do put it on the pedigrees that they produce.
> 
> ...


Are those dogs you've bred? Just curious. I been flipping through some old Dog Fancy magazines and noticed CH LynnLaine's The Gambler in a couple of ads. He is/was gorgeous!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes - those are dogs that I bred. I was one of the top Lhasa breeders in the US for almost 30 years -- but now I'm just the Mom of 2 very spoiled maltese. :biggrin: 

Here is a picture of Gambler at Westminster and of Chennie (Game of Chance) who is his littermate sister and the all time top producing Lhasas dam. Every litter she had was of 3 puppies and every puppy became a champion.

Gambler









Chennie


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Wow, Lynn!! You are amazing, I had no idea!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

